# Finish and Brad Nailer Recommendations.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All my Porta Cables have served me well for many years with no repairs.
Checkout CPO tools and look at the combo sets.
They even have reconditioned tools that come look like new and a full factor warranty.
I have no use for a brad nailer except to tack something in place while the glues setting.
I own two of them and have not used them in years.
There's no head on a brad so it has no holding power.


----------



## mgh-pa (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, brad's, for me anyways, come in handy with really delicate trim pieces, but in reality, I use that gun far less. Maybe just invest in a finish nailer first.

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check them out.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't use a finish nailer as much as Joe C does, but, I have an Hitachi 16 gauge that I've been very pleased with. Previously, I had gone "cheap" with Harbor Freight nailers and both the finish nailer and the framing nailer had issues after a few uses. Upgraded to Hitachi, and no issues to date.


----------



## cannonman (Jul 19, 2010)

joecaption said:


> All my Porta Cables have served me well for many years with no repairs.
> Checkout CPO tools and look at the combo sets.
> They even have reconditioned tools that come look like new and a full factor warranty.
> I have no use for a brad nailer except to tack something in place while the glues setting.
> ...


+1 on the PCs. Had mine for a long time. Reliable and dependable.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

paslodes air nailers are good and competively priced with other air models. their impulse line is pricey though. i have 2 of their 18 gauge air nailers and they have served me well in a pro setting. they jamb rarely and leave small holes to fill

hitachi also makes great guns, their newer 18 gauge model can be hit or miss with reliability but their 16 gauge and 15 gauge are awesome. 

ridgids are more cost effective and not bad guns, their comparible to porter cables older models.. that being said the newer porter cable guns have gone down in quality, ive found they jamb easily and misfire along with dont always set the nail. when they do set the nail they leave large noles to fill

the base line bostich guns are hit or miss but their new `surefire" line i believe their called are getting amazing reviews from various tool reviews i know, concord carpenter being one of them


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*finish and brad nailers*

my porta cable nail guns 15 ga 16 and 18 have worked great. and i even have a 23ga as well. I do a lot of trim, kitchen moulding you name it. I do oil on occasion but not to much. not the 23 though not needed. I have a rigid 18 ga. misfires quite a bit. any gun you get make sure the tip is rubber or none maring. oh my guns are going on 7 yrs now, except for my 23 its about year and a half. I use them every day.

just read woodworkbykirk I agree my porta cable guns are old and still work great.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I recently retired two old Senco finish guns---I bought a Hitachi and it's been reliable--so I bought a second one for my assistants truck--Time will tell--

As to Brad guns---Rigid 2" guns are work horses---I have one as does my guy---we have a lot of use on them and they hold up well.

Kirk suggested I look at the Hitachi--thank you Kirk---


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Agree on the ridgid and really don't care for the new P/C but the worst one I have is a DeWalt finish, it jams, the feeder slot every so often sticks and won't let the nails slide down.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the 18 ga. Ryobi I use for wood crafts, 16 ga. Ryobi I use for molding and a Ryobi Stable gun I use for upholstery. Never have had a problem with any of them!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Agree on the ridgid and really don't care for the new P/C but the worst one I have is a DeWalt finish, it jams, the feeder slot every so often sticks and won't let the nails slide down.



your definitely right about the dewalt nailers.. ive used roughly 15 dewalt nail guns.. only one didnt jam within the first 30 minutes. and that was a framing gun


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hitachi use to be way up at the top of the list for good nailers, the first two letters of their name pretty well said their cost. Don't know what happened, but their costs have come way down for some reason and some of their tools aren't as good as they use to be.

I always used Senco, Pasload, Bostich, Hitachi, Porter Cable and a few others like Fastenal and others. They were all good guns but I loved the Senco best.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a Senco fan---from the days they were made in Ohio---I bought a Chinese Senco brad gun--that went into the junk pile the first week---


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> I'm a Senco fan---from the days they were made in Ohio---I bought a Chinese Senco brad gun--that went into the junk pile the first week---


That is not good news, another one bits the dust.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That gun was a waste---I was on a time and materials job---simple jamb---the gun did not have a trap door nose---metric Allen screws--I pulled them and an assortment of springs and spacers went flying into the sawdust and wood scrap around the cutting table---

I gave one quick look for the parts---then tossed the new gun into the junk--went to the truck and got a real gun---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

hitachi use to be manufactured right in japan where their based.. now most of their stuff is made elsewhere


----------

